# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Communiqus >  Le premier livre en franais sur Oracle Hyperion Essbase !

## Antoun

*Oracle Hyperion Essbase
Matrisez lunivers de lanalyse et du pilotage
de la performance (Cours et Ateliers)*

*Auteurs :* Sbastien ROUX - Wojtek JANECZEK - Antoine DINIMANT - Latitia TERLUTTE
*Editions ENI*

Ce livre sur Oracle Hyperion Essbase (couvrant les versions 6, 7, 9 et 11) sadresse  tous les acteurs du monde de lanalyse et de la Business Intelligence : aux informaticiens dune part, aux fonctionnels dautre part (financiers, contrleurs de gestion, analystes, etc), sans connaissances informatiques ou financires spcialises pralables. Loriginalit de la technologie Essbase, fonde sur la modlisation multidimensionnelle (OLAP), nivelle les diffrences entre ces deux publics et les place  un niveau comparable. Le livre part donc du niveau dbutant, laisse le lecteur entrer o il le souhaite, et le conduit,  travers un parcours exhaustif du logiciel, jusqu
un niveau avanc, quel que soit son mtier.

La dmarche retenue se veut rsolument pdagogique et se fonde sur lanalyse de cas et dexemples. Chaque chapitre, construit comme un cours, prsente les divers aspects dEssbase  travers des exemples concrets. Une douzaine dateliers, rpartis en fin de chapitre, permettent de mettre en pratique les notions vues dans la partie cours. Tous les exercices sont corrigs, avec non seulement la solution mais surtout la dmarche qui permet de latteindre. Les fichiers dexercices sont disponibles en tlchargement sur www.editions-eni.fr.

Ce livre prsente ainsi lensemble de la solution Essbase, depuis la construction dune modlisation commune aux utilisateurs et aux techniciens, jusquaux fonctions les plus avances de la version 11.

Les quatre auteurs, de formations trs diverses, sont des spcialistes reconnus dEssbase, chacun exerant ou ayant exerc  la fois comme consultant et comme formateur, ce qui leur garantit la double comptence technique et pdagogique ncessaire pour un tel ouvrage. La diversit de leurs cursus universitaires et de leurs expriences professionnelles reflte la polyvalence dEssbase et leur permet de couvrir toutes les facettes dun logiciel particulirement riche.

*Les chapitres du livre*
Introduction : Les systmes dcisionnels en entreprisePremire partie : Construction et utilisation des cubes BSODeuxime partie : Calcul des cubes BSOTroisime partie : Les cubes ASOQuatrime partie : Administrer EssbaseCinquime partie : Programmer Essbase avec Visual Basic et JavaAnnexes

----------


## erixdb

Bonjour,

Effectivement le livre est paru chez ENI il y a assez peu de temps.

Est ce que quelqu'un l'a lu et pourrait en faire une critique.

Je serais intress de l'acheter mais j'aimerais bien savoir s'il vaut le coup et jusqu' quel niveau il amne. Je suis d'un niveau intermdiaire, surtout dans les versions 11

Merci  :;):

----------


## Antoun

Salut !

Une critique est prvue pour la rentre de septembre... 

On a essay d'tre trs complets, en allant assez loin sur les divers sujets : la modlisation (nouveauts v11), l'ASO, les calculs (formules, scripts, cration des blocs, conversion de devises), l'administration (partitions, sauvegarde, optim, etc.) et la programmation (VB, Java). Mais pour te faire une ide, le mieux est de consulter la table des matires dtaille.

----------


## kalyparker

Bonjour,

Avec un peu d'avance, la critique est disponible ici

----------

